# ch...ch...ch...changes



## sullystull (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my renovations over the past few months.  Going from the ol' smoke dragon (far from within any kind of code) to my new set-up (hopefully way over kill).  Enjoy


----------



## webbie (Jan 24, 2009)

I would say it looks better....than before!


----------



## fossil (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the middle pic...reminds me of my place.  Rick


----------



## Dix (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job 

I have to agree with Rick, my place looked like that alot over the past 10 years  :coolsmirk:


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks like a dutchwest but is it the cat version?


----------



## sullystull (Jan 24, 2009)

DW Large 2479 (everburn)


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 24, 2009)

Perfect set up for viewing...you're gonna rediscover fire.



doesn't look like you have a blower? I use to be not a big fan of them. Recently came around to accepting them thanks to the wife and am much  happier ... they can raise the outer limits 5*.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice Job looks great


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 28, 2009)

Hopefully you won't need to use all of that baseboard


----------



## raybonz (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks great!! Definately a major improvement over your old setup!!

Ray


----------



## acesover (Feb 11, 2009)

what is that behind the stove is that paneling or culthurd stone? i need to do something like that cause the plaster behind the stove is cracking.  please let me know and if you have any other pics id like to see them please post instalation pics if you have any more . thanks


----------



## d.n.f. (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the after.  The middle one not so much.


----------



## sullystull (Feb 12, 2009)

acesover said:
			
		

> what is that behind the stove is that paneling or culthurd stone? i need to do something like that cause the plaster behind the stove is cracking.  please let me know and if you have any other pics id like to see them please post instalation pics if you have any more . thanks



It's manufactured stone--"Stonecraft" from lowe's.  It's the "drystack chardonnay".  The picture doesn't really do the dry stack justice.  In the middle pic posted above, I met the clearance to combustibles--just barely.  I wanted over kill though, as I built the wall out with my non-combustibles.  The reason is because if you look at the original set up in the first picture, I was a house fire waiting to happen.  Therefore, I bought some 1" thick, fiberglass, foil faced, high temp insulation (rated to 450*) and attached it directly to the tongue and groove boards that you see in the middle pic above.  Then I ripped 3" wide strips of 1/2 in durock (doubled them up to make 1") and attached them to the foil faced insulation giving me a 1' airspace.  They were attached on each side and then a strip up the middle (which you don't see in the pics).  The next layer was 1/2" durock, then the metal lathe, then a scratch coat and then the stone.  I ran the durock strips vertically, and cut holes in the bottom and the top of the lathe/durock to allow for ventilation within the 1' air space.  In terms of attaching the stone, I would recommend watching the videos that most manufactures have on their website.  They cover things like the metal lathe, the scratch coat and wetting the rock/scratch coat before applying the stone.  Hope this helps.

Pics below:
Pic 1= high temp insulation
Pic 2= furring strips
Pic 3= scratch coat
Pic 4= final product


----------



## acesover (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you couldnt ask for a better run down.  looks great hope mine comes out as good.  hopefully ill be able to wait till after the season before i have do this .


----------

